
What would Data.gov look like? - cjoh
http://sunlightlabs.com/blog/2009/04/16/redesigning-government-datagov/
======
makecheck
Interesting ideas, and they've definitely covered some important points.

But I think a public revision control system is the "ideal" interface. The
data that you'd read at data.gov, should be _exactly the same vault_ that is
maintained for actual government use.

With, for instance, a public Subversion URL, you automatically have complete
revision history "for all time" and established ways to tie into the data
(e.g. existing pretty-printers and diffing tools). Most important, you can see
what is changed, by whom, and when.

